# Special overdrive does not work



## Harry (Jul 1, 2019)

Dear pedalPCB  i have problem with special overdrive wont work ',can you help me where is mistake,can you mark me a mistake in the photo

Greeting Harry


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 1, 2019)

I would definitely start by cleaning up your switch wiring. Those little pieces of clipped leads could be shorting something out.

Next I would replace any capacitor or resistor that looks burned, there’s a few in there. 

Reflow your pot and switch soldering too. Do you have a picture of the bottom of the board?


----------



## Robert (Jul 1, 2019)

Looks like the 3PDT is oriented incorrectly in the breakout board.

The next batch of these will have rectangular holes to prevent this from happening.


----------



## chongmagic (Jul 2, 2019)

Robert said:


> Looks like the 3PDT is oriented incorrectly in the breakout board.
> 
> The next batch of these will have rectangular holes to prevent this from happening.



I concur with the doctor.


----------

